# Protectiveness? HELP :)



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Im a meanie and wouldn't tolerate it for a second. Id grab the collar and forcefully push him OFF THE BED and onto the floor and then Id probably put him outside the bedroom door. He IS guarding you. Nip it in the bud or you will be so sorry later on


----------



## ekbaby734 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you so much, I know I need to be more stern with him. Hes my first dog and im also very protective over him, but he needs to know whats right and wrong. Otherwise it will never stop I feel like. Im definitly going to give it a try and at least me a bit more stern with him and let him know that I am the boss.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree with nipping it in the bud, but I would be a little gentler about it. I'd start with a game of On/Off, teaching him to get on and off the bed for a reward. I'd then firmly interrupt any attempt to guard it from your BF, ask him to get Off, and reward him for doing so. The lesson is still that you make the rules, but also that it is really worth his while obeying them. I prefer willing cooperation to forced obedience!


----------

